
Tevatron scientists announce their final results on the Higgs particle - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120702141716.htm
======
russell
Tevatron is jumping the gun on CERN which is announcing its results on July
4th. [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/02/higgs-discovery-
cer...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/02/higgs-discovery-cern-god-
particle_n_1642672.html)

It appears that the CERN results will also be tentative.

